# Happy days fonzie bike



## natox (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking for help with the year name value the 1970s banana seat bike from huffy that was made for the Happy Days franchise could sit on it on the chain guard


----------



## mrg (Jan 15, 2016)

Pics?


----------

